# Campsite Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

We took th RV to N.C. last week and I did several cooks on my 17" Blackstone. Here is one Country Ham and Eggs.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

You never seem to disappoint me with your meals, Pay! Looks mighty tasty!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Makes me hungry!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks y'all


----------

